# neuen Webspace aber wo ?



## creeashion (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen ich wollte mir nun einen neuen Webspace anschaffen und bin dabei auf ein TOP Angebot bei 1blu.de gestoßen.

Ich erhalte dort folgendes:


1000 MB Space
Traffic unbegrenzt
4 Domains
300 Email Postfächer
PHP 3,4,5 Unterstützung
10 mySQL Datenbanken
Cron Jobs
etc
etc
etc

Das ganze kostet mich in den ersten sechs Monaten 1€ / Monat, danach weitere 6 Monate, 6,90€ / Monat.

Nun wollte ich nachfragen, ob jemand schon Erfahrung mit 1blu gemacht hat.
Spricht vielleicht irgendwas gegen 1blu ?

MfG Micha


----------



## Flex (18. Mai 2007)

Ich habe bisher bei 1blue nur Erfahrungen mit ihren virtuellen Servern gemacht und die waren allesamt sehr bescheiden.

Gab Performanceprobleme ohne Ende, Support der von nichts eine Ahnung hatte und bei Ausfällen dauerte es ziemlich lange, bis überhaupt eine Reaktion kam...


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (18. Mai 2007)

Und du bekommst einen Downloadspeed der hundsmiserabel ist...
Ich habe eine VServer bei 1blu.de und habe maximal einen Download von 160Kb/s
Entweder eine Speedbeschränkung ( die der Support abstreitet ) oder einfach nur eine sch... Anbindung.. werde meinen Server dort kündigen... Der Support ist nur per Telefon halbwegs annehmbar.. der Preis stimmt aber..
Mein Plesk funktioniert schon seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr.. der Support "arbeitet" aber dran... mir wurde auch eine komplette Neuinstallation vorgeschlagen... hehe... mein 13 GB Backup ziehe ich sicherlich nicht mit 160Kb/s...

Ich rate von 1blu ab..


----------



## creeashion (18. Mai 2007)

Hmm das hört sich ja alles ziemlich erschreckend an. 

Also ich hab trotzdem nichts vergleichbares finden können, was den selben Preis bietet.
Ich habe mir mal die Hosting Pakete von Evanzo angeschaut die scheinen recht gut zu sein. Zumindest jemand der mit 1blu den Traffic unbegrenzt anbietet.

Habt ihr vielleicht positive Erfahrungen mit manch anderen Hosting Anbietern gemacht, die auch recht "preisgünstig" sind, also ich wollte nicht mehr als 8€ den Monat zahlen und 700-1000MB space sollten schon drin sein, genauso wie ne Domain und der unbegrenzte Traffic !


----------



## Flex (18. Mai 2007)

all-inkl.com

Ich bin dort Kunde und bin mehr als zufrieden. Top Support und die Leistungen stimmen meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls.


----------



## maxiw (18. Mai 2007)

Ich bin bei 1und1 Kunde, und kann das Webhosting da eigentlich auch nur empfehlen.
Ansonsten kenne ich noch jemanden der hat ein Hosting Packet bei PL Webhosting,
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, und der ist dort auch sehr zufrieden.

Gruß maxiw


----------



## May-Britt (18. Mai 2007)

http://www3.united-systems.org/

Da ist es wirklich klasse - habe selber das Webhosting XXL und habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht - schneller, freundlicher Support, gute Angebote etc.


----------



## Niederbobi (18. Mai 2007)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> all-inkl.com
> 
> Ich bin dort Kunde und bin mehr als zufrieden. Top Support und die Leistungen stimmen meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls.



Ich habe auch fast alles dort gehostet - also was der Support bietet ist super! Ich rief dort nachts 22.00 an, und 10 Minuten später untersuchte jmd, warum mein cgi script nicht ging .. Hammer - und der Lösungsvorschlag hätte auch in ein profesionelles Forum gepasst! Preislich kann ich das nicht bis zum letzten einschätzen, scheint mir aber auch nicht zu teuer zu sein!

Dirk


----------



## fanste (18. Mai 2007)

Ich könnte dir http://pretago.com/ vorschlagen. Ich selber bin nicht dort, aber ein Freund von mir. Er meinte, dass er bis jetzt noch keine nennenswerte Probleme hatte und wenn es mal welche gab, dann nicht von langer dauer.
Und wenn ich das Angebot mal mit dem von 1blu vergleiche, ist es so ziemlich das gleiche^^

Ich bin momentan auch am überlegen, ob ich mir für mein (nicht alleiniges^^) Projekt nen vserver dort hole. Wenn jmd den Hoster kennt und ihn absolut sche*** findet, bitte sagen


----------



## KD3 (18. Mai 2007)

hmm Strato ist auch eigentlich sehr gut  kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## mAu (18. Mai 2007)

Ich bin total zufrieden mit ud-media.de. Nicht zu teuer, guter Support.


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (18. Mai 2007)

Leider ein Support über eine 0900**** Nummer ( 1,99€/min )


MFG
Sandro

EDIT:

An alle anderen User -> Er sucht Space mit Unlimited Traffic


----------



## webteddy (20. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen,

ich kann nur http://www.webplus24.de empfehlen.

Da bekommst du für 14,99 EUR monatl.2 GB Webspace und 10 Domains incl. und der Traffic ist auch schon drin. Der Support klappt auch wunderbar.

Gruß

Webteddy


----------



## OskarMRz (20. Mai 2007)

Ich bin zur Zeit bei ovh.de Die haben billige und gute Angebote, und wenn mal was nicht passt ist es schnell public und Problem behoben, obwohl bei Webhosting noch nie Probleme bei denen gehabt. Ich kann das nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## LOK (20. Mai 2007)

ich habe mit webplus24 nicht all zu gute erfahrungen ... mein V-Server ... bzw. der Server auf dem mein Account dort lag ist schon ab und zu mal abgeschmiert und war teilweise nen halben tag nicht on (habe ich aber nur so 3-4 mal mitbekommen... also geht eigentlich noch)

nur irgendwie knebel-vertraege.... ich wollte kuendigen... und habe dies vor der Rechnung gemacht... (halbjaehrliche rechnung)... konnte dann aber erst nach einem weiteren Jahr raus  ... und dann hat nichtmal der KK funktioniert.... sprich die hatten nicht rechtzeitig (wie erbeten) die Domain freigeschaltet, sodass ich sie nicht uebernehmen konnte und irgendwann kam dann endlich nen brief von denic, dass die im transit zustand ist und so kam ich wieder an sie ran...

aber bevor ich kuendigen wollte lief eigentlich alles ganz gut (bis auf halt mal ab und zu einen ausfall, der sich bei den Preisen verkraften laesse)

LOK


PS: achso eine klein frage: Wozu denn unbedingt so viel Space... was hast du damit bitte vor?


----------



## BruniGunde (20. Mai 2007)

Ich kann http://www.hosteurope.de/ eigentlich nur empfehlen Preis / Leistung ist sehr gut. Und wer braucht bei 100 GB Traffic schon noch unlimited ^^


----------



## Flex (20. Mai 2007)

BruniGunde hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann http://www.hosteurope.de/ eigentlich nur empfehlen Preis / Leistung ist sehr gut. Und wer braucht bei 100 GB Traffic schon noch unlimited ^^



Also ich hab diesen Monat spontan ein paar kleine Videos zu Warhammer: Online gehostet und der Link ist anscheinend rumgewandert...

Zumindest hab ich mittlerweile knapp 1.2TB Traffic verursacht...
Wäre mir das auf meinem alten Webspace passiert (50GB Traffic), wäre ich wohl um einiges ärmer gewesen, als jetzt mit meinem unlimited Traffic...


----------



## BruniGunde (20. Mai 2007)

Videos hostet man am besten ja auch bei den ganzen UploadServices


----------



## Flex (20. Mai 2007)

Es waren LiveStreaming Videos.

Und das war auch nicht das was ich sagen wollte, sondern dass es in der heutigen Internetgesellschaft deine Seite einem nur mal gefallen braucht und die Mundpropaganda macht dann den Rest.

Die Visits häufen sich und je nachdem wie umfangreich deine Website ist oder du vielleicht noch Dinge bereitstellst, könnte man darunter leiden...

Ich möchte ohne die Option von unlimitiertem Traffic nicht mehr leben.


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (20. Mai 2007)

OskarMRz hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin zur Zeit bei ovh.de Die haben billige und gute Angebote, und wenn mal was nicht passt ist es schnell public und Problem behoben, obwohl bei Webhosting noch nie Probleme bei denen gehabt. Ich kann das nur wärmstens empfehlen.




Finde auf der Seite NIRGENDWO UNLIMITED SPACE...
Lese dir doch bitte nochmal die Anfrage des Threaderstellers durch...
Ich habs beim letzten Post sogar nochmal erwähnt...


MFG


----------



## webteddy (20. Mai 2007)

Von unimited Space ist doch nirgends die Rede...evtl. solltest du dir den Eingangsthread nochmal genau ansehen...

@ LOK => Hm...ich kann deinen Ärger nicht teilen. Bisher hatte alles bei mir super geklappt.

Gruß

Webteddy


----------



## LOK (20. Mai 2007)

@webteddy:
joa... wir gesagt waerend der Vertragslaufzeit war es auch ganz nett... nur halt paar ausfaelle, die dann laenger dauerten (mehrer Stunden definitiv).... aber fuer den preis zu verkraften...

nur als ich gekuendigt habe war es halt etwas krass (etwas unfreundlich vorallem... so ganz unter dem motto "danach hoeren Sie nichts mehr von uns" das hat ein Servicemitarbeiter gesagt)... und das sollte auch nicht sein so habe ich jetzt auch einen 2. Vertrag dort gekuendigt


----------

